# Another Petition (sorry!)



## HelpStopCruelty (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
Sorry to keep asking you to sign petitions but could i just ask you to sign this one because it hasn't got long left to run and it only needs about 44 more signatures to reach it's target. It is a UK government petition so you would have to be a UK citizen to sign it. It is to try and help stop LIVE animal skinning in China which is absolutely disgusting, i have watched videos on this and they are beyond belief the way they treat the animals, they are truely evil people. I would be very grateful if you could spare a few minutes of your time to sign it, the link is:-
Petition to: take steps to stop the cruel treatment of animals being skinned alive in Chinese fur farms. | Number10.gov.uk
Thank you all very much!!!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I've signed it


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

Signed it -can only hope this helps


----------



## HelpStopCruelty (Jun 15, 2009)

Thank you very much!


----------



## HelpStopCruelty (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks very much for that!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

ive signed.......


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

I have signed Good petition xx


----------



## Rosie2009 (Jul 17, 2009)

Signed xx


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

i want everyone to sign it please!!!!!!!! come on peepz!!!! iv signed


----------



## rebenda (Jan 1, 2009)

Signed poor animals


----------



## HelpStopCruelty (Jun 15, 2009)

Thank you all very much for signing it, you are brilliant! ))


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Just signed!! 
If there is one thing I could wish for it would be to see an end to this evil trade!!
So Please please more people sign and pass it on on to your friends to sign too!


----------



## HelpStopCruelty (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks very much for that!! It has reached it's target today so it will go before government officials, i am very pleased!!
Thanks very much again!


----------

